# Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?



## yonaz (22. März 2014)

*Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Hallo,

meine Mutter besitzt ein relativ betagtes Packard Bell dot SE Netbook (Intel Atom N550 Dualcore mit 1,5 Ghz, 1GB RAM, Win 7 Starter). Das Teil ist an sich nie wirklich schnell gewesen. Allerdings wird es halt auch nur für einfache Internetrecherche oder Word/Paint benutzt, muss also nicht großartig was leisten. Da die Ladezeiten trotzdem elendig lange sind und das Benutzen keinen Spaß macht, frage ich mich, ob man mit einer SSD was rausholen kann, oder ob die restliche Hardware einfach zu schwach ist. 
Die (teurere) Alternative wäre die Anschaffung eines Windows 8 Tablets.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Mit einer SSD machst Du eigentlich nichts falsch, das wäre die einfachste und günstigste Möglichkeit dem Teil auf die Sprünge zu helfen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Sicherlich ist eine SSD eine lohnenswerte Anschaffung. Wenn du das Netbook irgendwann doch entsorgen/verkaufen musst (weil 1,5Ghz + 1GB Ram zu wenig sind), kannst du es ja in einen anderen Rechner/Laptop einbauen.

Bei Word/Internet sollten 120GB locker reichen, z.B. http://geizhals.de/crucial-m500-120gb-ct120m500ssd1-a889880.html . 64GB lohnen sich bei den gefallenen Preisen nicht mehr.


----------



## n3rd (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Eine SSD ist natürlich eine gute Möglichkeit etwas Geschwindigkeit dem vorliegenden System zu geben.
Andererseits ist das System wirklich kein Kracher und so kann es ergeben, dass das lange Laden mit
dem RAM zu tun hat und nicht mit der HDD... somit wirst du kein Mehrwert daraus extrahieren können.
Würde pauschal sagen: Erst die HDD formatieren und das System neu daraufspielen. Es kann einfach 
auch an Müllanwendungen/Viren usw. liegen, dass das Netbook so lahm ist.


Lg. n3rd


----------



## rocc (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Habe Zuhause ein Notebook mit P8400 (2x2,26 GHz), das etwa 5 Jahre alt ist, mit einer 840 EVO ausgerüstet. Erkenntnis: Lass es sein. Selbst bei diesem Notebook ist die Beschleunigung minimal. Du wirst in deinem Netbook, bedingt durch die nochmals viel schwächere Hardware, kaum Leistungsvorteile spüren können.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Bedeutet, Du hast nicht mal bei den Ladezeiten einen Vorteil bemerkt?


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Also ich habe in mein MacBook von 2006 (C2D T7200, 2GB DDR2-666) eine 840pro 128 (günstig bekommen) eingebaut, und das ist n Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Word ist n gutes Beispiel. Hat davor >20s gebraucht, bis es geöffnet war. Jetzt braucht es <1s.


----------



## hbf878 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*



rocc schrieb:


> Habe Zuhause ein Notebook mit P8400 (2x2,26 GHz), das etwa 5 Jahre alt ist, mit einer 840 EVO ausgerüstet. Erkenntnis: Lass es sein. Selbst bei diesem Notebook ist die Beschleunigung minimal. Du wirst in deinem Netbook, bedingt durch die nochmals viel schwächere Hardware, kaum Leistungsvorteile spüren können.


Kommt auch ziemlich drauf an, was für eine HDD vorher verbaut war. In meinem Netbook mit Atom N570 Dualcore war eine ultralahme Hitachi mit 5400r/min verbaut. Der Leistungssprung zur SSD (Sandisk Ultra Plus 128GB) war daher enorm. Vorher limitierte in fast allen Situationen die HDD, nun limitiert häufig die CPU trotz Dualcore und Hyperthreading, subjektiv hat sich die Geschwindigkeit trotzdem deutlich verbessert. Wohlgemerkt hatte ich das Netbook vorher schon auf 2GB RAM aufgerüstet.


----------



## Castor_23 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Ich habe in ein altes Acer Netbook mal eine SSD zum ausprobieren eingebaut. Also ich habe erstaunlicherweise nahezu keinen Unterschied feststellen können (W7 HP 32bit). Vllt. war auch einfach die CPU oder der Bus der Flaschenhals...


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Hab meinem Netbook mit Celeron 847 vor kurzem ebenfalls ne SSD gegeönnt. Ne M500, weil die so billig wurde. 

Der Bootvorgang wurde schon beschleunigt, einen so großer Sprung wie bei meinem richtigen PC wars aber nicht. 
Mit  (einfach umgezogenem Ubuntu) so 30s bis es komplett da  war. Schon gut schneller als vorher, aber ich hatte mir deutlich unter 20s erhofft.
Also mit Bootchart eine Analyse des Bootvorgangs gemacht. Ergebnis:  Kaum 100% SSD Load, aber sehr viel 100% CPU Load. -> CPU also zu  lahm.

Dann hab ich Arch drauf. Bis zur Kommandozeile 2-3s (ohne Post  und Bootmamager)  Aber das ist auch ohne UI und überhaupt ohne  alles gewesen. 
Jetzt mit Manjaro (Arch für doofe) bin ich in knapp über 10s oben. (ebenfalls ohne POST) Mit UI und allem.

Programmstart ist auf jeden Fall deutlich schneller geworden.
z.B. bei Firefox. Zwar ebenfalls nicht so schnell wie in meinem Hauptrechner, aber trotzdem deutlich schneller als vorher.

Ram hab ich übrigens 4GB DDR3, vorher war eine 5400er 2,5" HDD drin.

Zuerst würd ich also das Betriebssystem wechseln. Manjaro wäre hier mein Tipp.
Dann kannst du ja immer noch eine SSD einbauen. Auch wenn es nicht so viel bringt, wie in einem richtigen Rechner, den Unterschied im Alltag kann ich dennoch spüren.


----------



## rocc (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Vorher war bei mir ebenfalls eine 5.400 U/Min-HDD von Hitachi verbaut, die leider das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Die Bootzeit hat sich schon deutlich verringert, aber durch die fehlende Unterstützung von SSDs in älteren Notebooks (Stichwort: BIOS), besteht die Hälfte meiner Bootzeit sowieso aus BIOS-Ladezeiten. Heutzutage kommt ein Bildschirm doch gar nicht mehr dazu, das BIOS vor dem Windows-Logo anzuzeigen (Windows 8).


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Doch... Bei meinem Asus Gryphon dauert der POST sehr viel länger als der Windows-Start...
Das Windows Logo sehe ich kaum, das Bios braucht ne halbe Ewigkeit -.-
(Fastboot aktiviert, alles außer der SSD als Bootmedium deakiviert etc).


----------



## rocc (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Das klingt komisch. Habe dieses Verhalten bisher nur auf älteren Notebooks und PCs gesehen, deren BIOS offensichtlich nicht angepasst war.


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2014)

*AW: Netbook mit SSD aufrüsten sinnvoll?*

Bei meinem MacBook habe ich das Problem aber wirklich so, bis es das System von der SSD startet, braucht es gefühlt länger, als es mit der HDD gebraucht hatte.
Sobald dann das System selbst lädt, merkt man den Vorteil der SSD, aber das BIOS scheint länger zu brauchen, um weiterzugeben.
Ist von 2006, das Ding, daher klingt "nicht angepasstes Bios" plausibel.

Ach ja, Sata1 -.-"


----------

